# Modifieds on the bullring



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I've been working at my typical snail's pace on a set of Bad Dawg (roooff) Roughrider modifieds and I finally have them completed. One good thing about the snail's pace is you can work on several cars at once because nothing is being done too quickly :thumbsup:

Anyway, here's the line-up . . . 










And a few close-ups . . . 

On the pole, the #5 Pappy's Cafe / Sunoco Service / KTTS Radio Gremlin









Starting outisde Row 1, the #9 Super Scavenger Headers / Gulf Service / STP / Red Roof Inns / Miller Time Pinto









Row 2 in a minute . . .


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Starting inside Row 2, the #47 BP Service / Monroe Shocks / Jasper-Powered Pinto









Starting outside Row 2, the #61 Kreitzer Excavating / Hinson Construction / Competitive Racing Engine Pinto









Row 3 in a minute . . .


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Starting on the inside of the final row, the #71 Meyer's Pawn Shop Gremlin









And starting shotgun on the field, the #69 Beer Hut Gremlin









Everyone pick up something white or bright and wave it at your favorite driver as they come past the grandstands before the start of our 30-lap feature . . .









And here they go!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The late, great Richie Evans was the inspiration for the #61 . . .


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Great looking cars!!....now you need a turquoise 8 ball to go with the 61.
A bunch of these are on my "round toit" list. Nice to see a field of them done up.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*No worries...*



1976Cordoba said:


> .....you can work on several cars at once because nothing is being done too quickly :thumbsup: . . .


... we hardly noticed.  .... All great cars 'doba. Looks like a fun group to run. My fave is the 5-car (sweet 3 tone). :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That 47 looks so authentic! I think it's the numbers. I bet it's Randy's favorite.

Rich :thumbsup:

PS, watched the modified race last week at Bristol.
Somehow, it seemed inevitable that Newman would slap the wall.
It reminded me of that time at Watkins Glen, in 96 or 97, when Dorsey Schrader was the in car commentator. He was gonna show the world how to get around Watkins Glen in a Nascar. Some thought he might even be a favorite to win, being such a road course specialists. He spun out in the first couple of laps, did something to the suspension. Threw him out of the race. As the smoke was clearing on the in car camera, there was a long awkward silence. As they started to talk to him, you could hear in his voice, he felt like he just had his pants pulled down in front of millions of people. I felt sorry for him, but it was too funny not to laugh. After all the prerace build up, I kinda got the same feeling when Newman hit the wall an the second lap. It was kinda funny.

Great builds Doba, you got a whole IROC class for your bullring. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow!!! The man builds his on 6 pack. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks like it's gonna be an exciting Feature Race. I guess ya'll know which one I'm pulling for!!! Wish I could be there!!! ... RM


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Kool bods sure wish he made em for afx !Just not a tyco guy,


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Beautius Maximus Doba ! Very neyes indeedy !

Bear:wave:*


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks guys! 

I should add that I added roll bars and window nets from old diecast NASCOORS to add a little more to the look.

A lot of the decals were Pattos, old original Auto World, RRR and some micro something or other Peel & Sticks. I detailed the block, headers, carbs and stacks on the cars. The red blocks are Chevys, the blue block is a Ford and the black blocks are race blocks. Track rules calls for bumpers to be painted white so they can be seen easier at night under the lights if they fly off. :tongue:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*RR's*

Nice job on the rough riders Dawgs Doba:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Sweet Cars man!!! :thumbsup:

Can you put 440x2 under them?

Wes


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

WesJY said:


> Sweet Cars man!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Can you put 440x2 under them?
> 
> Wes



Not at this time.I am working on an AFX magnatraction version and t-jet version . Biggest hurdle is the chassis configuration where the chassis gets in the way of the engine detail. I'm working on a new engine detail that has a lower proifile so they will work and when that is done then the 440x2 chassis will fit too. So much to do and I'm fitting them in with rat rods and all WES.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Not at this time.I am working on an AFX magnatraction version and t-jet version . Biggest hurdle is the chassis configuration where the chassis gets in the way of the engine detail. I'm working on a new engine detail that has a lower proifile so they will work and when that is done then the 440x2 chassis will fit too. So much to do and I'm fitting them in with rat rods and all WES.


SWEET!! dont work too much man!! one at a time!! 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

1976Cordoba, great detail,great decals. Great cars!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Doba,
Some sweet lookers. Can't wait for an AFX version. Bring 'em on Bruce. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Doba! pretty fast snail sliding and rubbing racing at Doba's and he's buying the beer!


Coach!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

what a SWEEEEEET collection!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Great looking line-up Doba! NICE WORK!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Like that Hooters sign too!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I give those the Hooters 36-24-38 seal of approval...Fun to look at!! lol*



yankee_3b said:


> Great looking line-up Doba! NICE WORK!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Like that Hooters sign too!


You mean that Bright one in da background yankee!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah that Hooters sign is Sweet! All reflective & Shinney...DOH!

Doba you have made some Kewl cars up again Man. I can't believe how neat those are with all the engines, pipes, nets, race style paint jobs and decals...Glad you posted them up! Thanks!! :hat:

Bob...Kewl Mr. Bug Supplier, true HT friend & Doba Dude...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome fleet of dirt trackers!!!! Great job detailing them!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!

I wish I was more creative... but I'm a great plagarist so you may see something similar running around MCR!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

It's the bottom of the ninth with the Hosebags leading by one run.
Doba steps up to the plate for the Hobby Talkers.
The Hosebags' pitcher, Drufus Kronkiledink III, winds up, throughs a slider...
And it's...
It's...
And it's over the fence!!!!!! 

*HOME RUN BABY!!!*


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!
> 
> I wish I was more creative... but I'm a great plagarist so you may see something similar running around MCR!!
> 
> ...


Plagarism is our middle name around here. :thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Those are cool 'Doba!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

roadrner said:


> Doba,
> Some sweet lookers. Can't wait for an AFX version. Bring 'em on Bruce. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


I have some of those new Mattel chassis, guess I should go ahead and get some of these bods for those chassis. Would be a good way to use them!  rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

roadrner said:


> *I have some of those new Mattel chassis, guess I should go ahead and get some of these bods for those chassis*. Would be a good way to use them!  rr


No - *STOP!* They only fit the Curvehugger right now -- Bruce needs to re-work them to fit the later Tyco chassis. The molded engine won't clear the motor bulkhead on the 440X2 and HP7.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


> No - *STOP!* They only fit the Curvehugger right now -- Bruce needs to re-work them to fit the later Tyco chassis. The molded engine won't clear the motor bulkhead on the 440X2 and HP7.


 
Doba,
Thanks!  rr


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

Great lookin Mods, Love the open wheel racing! Makes for exciting flips.


----------

